# What is your biggest flaw?



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Nobody is perfect. Everyone has one thing that is horribly wrong with them, and what's a better use of potentially embarrassing things than telling random internet people about them! :V

For me, I am overly critical of myself to the point where one mistake can make me extremely depressed. I am also extremely pessimistic about certain things, such as relationships.

Now share all of your terrible personality flaws! Yay!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

I find myself saying "featherbutt" and "squadala" too much. Apparently it pisses people off. So I guess that's my biggest flaw.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm perfect. 

Seriously though? Hubris. I refuse to ask for help when I really should.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Procrastination. By far my biggest flaw.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm on here too much. I hate enthusiastic people in most situations. I go to sleep to late, as I must wake up at 6. I am lacking in confidence. i leave things to the last minute. 
Those are what I thought of then, I don't know what my 'biggest' flaw is. Everyone used to say I'm too quiet but everyone just says I'm too tall now. Maybe that's it.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 21, 2010)

Procrastination, throwing pearls before swine, not knowing when to speak up, speaking too soon; generally, I know myself to be really erratic. Once I get organized however, the trains start rolling through on time.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 21, 2010)

I tend to stay totally silent unless I need to say something important.  I've been trying to break that habit recently, engaging in more small-talk.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I don't even know where to begin.


::mumblemumblePS3mumblemumble::


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I tend to stay totally silent unless I need to say something important.  I've been trying to break that habit recently, engaging in more small-talk.


I was like that in highschool, but now that I'm out I'm not for some reason. It is a mystery.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a furry.

Does that count?


----------



## Icky (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I find myself saying "featherbutt" and "squadala" too much. Apparently it pisses people off. So I guess that's my biggest flaw.



]:<  

Anyway, I would say mine would be my insane self-conciousness.

inb4 "I'm a furry"

EDIT: FUCKING NINJAS RUINED MY INB4


----------



## Vriska (Apr 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ]:<
> 
> Anyway, I would say mine would be my insane self-conciousness.
> 
> inb4 "I'm a furry"


 Your late.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> I'm on here too much. I hate enthusiastic people in most situations. I go to sleep to late, as I must wake up at 6. I am lacking in confidence. i leave things to the last minute.
> Those are what I thought of then, I don't know what my 'biggest' flaw is. Everyone used to say I'm too quiet but everyone just says I'm too tall now. Maybe that's it.


How are you on here too much? You don't even have 100 posts.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 21, 2010)

My flaws... Uh...?
Furries.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How are you on here too much? You don't even have 100 posts.


I do love to lurk.
-does that count as a flaw?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> I do love to lurk.
> -does that count as a flaw?


Ah, I guess that would explain it.

*Rocks back and forth* People... watching me... no matter where I go... ha ha... ha....


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Anger issues


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I've actually got stuff to do. This place makes me lose track of time.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ah, I guess that would explain it.
> 
> *Rocks back and forth* People... watching me... no matter where I go... ha ha... ha....



Smile, you're a character in an E-Novel.:grin:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yeah something else. I'm also a pretty paranoid person, hence why I don't actually have any info in my profile and it all says "ask me".


----------



## Icky (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh yeah something else. I'm also a pretty paranoid person, hence why I don't actually have any info in my profile and it all says "ask me".



But that info is right under your profile info.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh yeah something else. I'm also a pretty paranoid person, hence why I don't actually have any info in my profile and it all says "ask me".



I guess I'm this too. Only it's combined with delusions of grandeur that I'll be a famous person one day.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But that info is right under your profile info.


But I didn't actually post anything.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on who you ask it's either that I'm a know-it-all, impatient or ignore people's emotions.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

-Pessimistic
-Low self-esteem
-Cynical
-The exact opposite of talkative...


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just too fucking awesome. It can be a real challenge sometimes.


----------



## Bando (Apr 21, 2010)

Being overly critical of myself of myself and others is my biggest flaw by far.


----------



## Rai Toku (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a social failure and end up alienating myself from everyone who ever becomes my friend. Here I am, nineteen years old, and I've not had more than fifteen friends total throughout my life -and I've got all but three to hate me. The best part? I've not talked to any of those three in a month or so, at the least. I'm absolutely pathetic.

Other than that, I'm kind to the point it's creepy, eerily quiet, have low self-confidence, don't get out much, and dreadfully lonely at heart. Considered suicide on many occasions, but I've always been too much of a coward to go through with it.


----------



## Icky (Apr 21, 2010)

Rai Toku said:


> I'm a social failure and end up alienating myself from everyone who ever becomes my friend. Here I am, nineteen years old, and I've not had more than fifteen friends total throughout my life -and I've got all but three to hate me. The best part? I've not talked to any of those three in a month or so, at the least. I'm absolutely pathetic.
> 
> Other than that, I'm kind to the point it's creepy, eerily quiet, have low self-confidence, don't get out much, and dreadfully lonely at heart. Considered suicide on many occasions, but I've always been too much of a coward to go through with it.



Sounds like a furry to me.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sounds like a furry to me.


 See? His problem is the same as mine.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

Procrastination. And it's going to get me to fail, today, for the AFI inspection in ROTC.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Rai, didn't know you were so depressed... sorry to hear that.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

I get bored much too easily.
I fail at school.
I am pretty crazy.
I do not like people, and hope for many of them to die.
I'm gay.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 21, 2010)

I can be fairly cold-hearted/ unemotional. Just in the way that i'll be around a person that is crying, see them as an unecessary distraction, and do my best to avoid them.  Nooo real mothering instincts in me. Fairly sure it's from my parents hitting me when i cried as a kid....like, hitting me to get me to stop crying. With more hitting.  I come from a complex family. That's why I live many many miles away from them now. 

That and I lash out if I feel something doesn't understand me when my patience runs thin, which I've heard is something linked with  ^^^^^.  Eh, either way, I don't plan on having children.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh also I am heartless, and insensitive.
I just say whatever, and if somebody were crying near me.
I would ask them why they were crying, and then probably call them stupid.
If it was a reason I thought was stupid.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I get bored much too easily.
> I fail at school.
> I am pretty crazy.
> I do not like people, and hope for many of them to die.
> I'm gay.



*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!! THAT'S NOT A FLAW. WHEN WILL PEOPLE LEARN THAT!!!!! D:<*


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh also I am heartless, and insensitive.
> I just say whatever, and if somebody were crying near me.
> I would ask them why they were crying, and then probably call them stupid.
> If it was a reason I thought was stupid.



If it was kinda stupid, i'd shrug it off. Give 'em a  "sorry to hear that" and direct myself away.

But if it was REEAALLLY stupid, I'd laugh at them. Or give that sort of disbelieving "Are you fucking serious?"  stare.  But it'd have to be pretty ridiculous. Like...crying that the M in McDonalds was out. Like behaviorally challenged ridiculous. Which everyone should laugh at.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!! THAT'S NOT A FLAW. WHEN WILL PEOPLE LEARN THAT!!!!! D:<*


Uuuuhhh, actually yes it is.
A chemical imbalance, makes you stray from the natural order.
I am skewed.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, i'm not even gay and I kinda wanna smack you.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

FireFeathers said:


> Man, i'm not even gay and I kinda wanna smack you.


Who me? It is a flaw...
Stop saying it isn't. :\
It's a common one that has been around forever.
Jeez... not like it's a big deal.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Who me? It is a flaw...
> Stop saying it isn't. :\
> It's a common one that has been around forever.
> Jeez... not like it's a big deal.



You say it like it's something to be treated and fixed, a chemical imbalance like Depression. You sound like my mom who thinks asexuality is a VD.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 21, 2010)

Furry group therapy. What could possibly go wrong? 

My biggest flaws are probably that most of the time I have no motivation to do anything. Also I have a habit of emotionally adopting pathetic people out of pity; diseased stray puppy syndrome, basically. I attach myself to them because no one else will and I feel someone has to help them out. This rarely works out in anyone's favour.

I have a quite a few weird neurosis but I manage to keep them mostly in check these days. Those two traits are really the only ones that cause drama for me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Who me? It is a flaw...
> Stop saying it isn't. :\
> It's a common one that has been around forever.
> Jeez... not like it's a big deal.



It isn't a big deal... but when something is "flawed" humanity tends to try to fix it. 
It's nothing that needs to be fixed in my opinion... I don't know...


$0.02


FireFeathers said:


> You say it like it's something to be treated  and fixed, a chemical imbalance like Depression. You sound like my mom  who thinks asexuality is a VD.


Good God, I'm slow tonight... I think it's bed time...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

FireFeathers said:


> You say it like it's something to be treated and fixed, a chemical imbalance like Depression. You sound like my mom who thinks asexuality is a VD.


No, a flaw is pretty hard to fix.
Gay can't be treated, since it sits in the back of your mind all them time.
Plus why would people want to treat it, we're so cute (well some).


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It isn't a big deal... but when something is "flawed" humanity tends to try to fix it.
> It's nothing that needs to be fixed in my opinion... I don't know...
> 
> 
> ...


They did try to fix it.
They gave up, since they can't.
It doesn't have to be treated, or fixed.
It's just there, and it can't be helped, enjoy it.
Hee hee.
I find it rather enjoyable.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 21, 2010)

I absolutely do not care that much about myself, but I care about other people quite a bunch. 

I usually put other people before me, even if involves throwing myself  under the bus.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 21, 2010)

My massive fear of failure is my flaw, which leads to thoughts of family banishment and being disowned.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 21, 2010)

Handicaped, cant do much work at a time or a lot of lifting(more so things with some decent weight). Tho for some special things been more than enough.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I don't even know where to begin.


I can help you start: Your attractiveness is distracting. ;P


as for me, I tend to get really hyper, continue talking and jumping around long after being told to shut up, as well as being a procrastinator and accidentally punching people in the face. :V
Actually, hold on, some of my friends and I started pointing out each others flaws while we were in the hot tub. The only bad things said was that I eat too much, my voice is in terrible need of lowering, and that I used to be quiet.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm kind of dumb.

:/


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

I suppose mine would be being too shy.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 21, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I can help you start: Your attractiveness is distracting. ;P
> 
> 
> as for me, I tend to get really hyper, continue talking and jumping around long after being told to shut up, as well as being a procrastinator and accidentally punching people in the face. :V
> Actually, hold on, some of my friends and I started pointing out each others flaws while we were in the hot tub. The only bad things said was that I eat too much, my voice is in terrible need of lowering, and that I used to be quiet.



At first I Dawww'd, and then I became scared. Punching?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 21, 2010)

I am angered very easily, just ask the denziens of a politics forum I frequent.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> At first I Dawww'd, and then I became scared. Punching?


I was trying to catch something I threw in the air, and I accidentally one of our school's best football/rugby players in the face.

....good thing I'm friends with him.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 21, 2010)

-Paranoid
-Perfectionist/obsessive
-Intensely afraid of failure
-Cheap. So cheap in fact, I feel guilty using expensive things when *other* people paid for them. "Why didn't you go to Costco?"


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 21, 2010)

Lazy and a spender. I can never keep money on me for long.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing is wrong with me, I'm awesome :V


All srs, anime complex. Because I don't look like an anime character, I'm ugly. That's how my brain works. :/

Oh, and I monstrously procrastinate.


----------



## Viva (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I'm Arian.  My blonde hair contributes to my inability to think things through.  And my blue eyes mean I'm an incest baby.


----------



## Viva (Apr 21, 2010)

Tamok123 said:


> I am easily bribed with candy goods.


 
Get in mah car.  I has chocolate :3c


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 21, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Well, I'm Arian.  My blonde hair contributes to my inability to think things through.  And my blue eyes mean I'm an incest baby.



incest.



VivaLaPh!va said:


> Get in mah car.  I has chocolate :3c




OH BOY! CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 21, 2010)

I admit I do jump the gun on some stuff.


----------



## Viva (Apr 21, 2010)

Tamok123 said:


> You think I'm cheap and easy?!
> ...
> Is it dark chocolate? :3


 
You have to get into mah car to see...:3


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 21, 2010)

Impatience. 

I demand instant results and signs of progress.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> I suppose mine would be being too shy.


I used to be super shy and even got panicky around groups of people my own age. I'm growing out of it though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 21, 2010)

Hm... I have no idea, tell me people, C'mon warm me up people, let me strive and tell what the heck is wrong in my mind.

Well anyway, I'm quite the airhead and a bit slow thinker because I breath slowly - less blood created, less blood gets to the brain, less brain activity.
I can't talk in groups.
I can't complete a mission if it's not instant.
My heart's stamina is weak.
One insult will quickly weaken me and hurt me badly, even a scold.
I am never content.
I am not responsible.
'I do not forgive, I do not forget.'(Figure out the origin of this quote)
Weak short mermory range, stronger long mermory range.
A bit smartass.
Not a team worker.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd probably sorta go along with what H&K said, for myself.

I'm sort of a perfectionist to the point where it can get annoying and I can't deal with stupidity or incompetence very well at all.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 21, 2010)

As in deeper thought into myself, I can also said that I am overly drastic, impatient, anger machine and not understandable.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 21, 2010)

So many things that have been mentioned.

-indecisive
-shy
-very naÃ¯ve and gullable sometimes
-too nice (I can't bring myself to mean enough to assert my thoughts/feelings)
-easily depressed
-can't get a job that requires an interview because I can't talk about myself
-very poor short term memory
-don't know what to do with my life
-paranoid of losing everything (I freaked out and thought my life was over when my old car died)
-extremely uncomfortable in new scenarios (I almost backed out of being a groomsman at my older brother's wedding)
-have difficulty accepting peoples kindness because I don't feel I deserve it 
-very uncomfortable in groups of people
-no friends because of a combination of the above things


I'm a temp, and my co-workers at my current assignment want to treat me to lunch at Cracker Barrel on my last day for helping out, but I refused because I knew I'd just feel awkwardly uncomfortable the whole time.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 21, 2010)

Biggest flaw?
My ADD, I hate it, I'd do anything not to have it


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I'm also:

Easily scared
Easily grossed out
Try to be too nice to people
Not good at remembering things at all


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 21, 2010)

Uhm...

I'm OCD.
I have the attention span of an 8 year old.
I hate people.
I think violence is funny (is that even a flaw?).
I'm indecisive.

I could go on, but this thread is depressing.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe a little narcissistic.

Didn't pay attention in school cause I was high all the time...

Mood can change quickly.


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 21, 2010)

I get sick way too fucking often for my low budget v..v


----------



## xcliber (Apr 21, 2010)

2 horribly depressing threads in 2 days.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm basicly too free of mind. 
I say almost everything I think, (large and small groups, friends and strangers) even if its maybe inapropriate. ( Like if someone says "OMG gays are gross" I say "Aren't we all a little gay in some way?" Resulting in being ignored the next few days.)
I am never afraid to do stuff unless I know I will get hurt. 
I have basicly no fears. 
Know it all.
Geek.
Afraid of socialize on the weekends due to almost everyone drinks.
Will never give up a fight (words or fists) even though I know I can't win.


----------



## Rai Toku (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wow Rai, didn't know you were so depressed... sorry to hear that.



I'm not depressed, per say, at least, my depression won't act up again for a month or two. It's disheartening when I ruin a friendship in one way or another, true, but I don't really know how else life is to be. If life hands you lemons long enough, you'll be grateful you're not getting prunes or rocks, or that you're getting something at all. After enough time, you start getting creative.
I'm a bitter optimist. Got a sarcastic, dry humor, but I'll still stop to smell the flowers, and go out of my way to lend a helping hand. Life's what you make of it, you know?

On topic... other than what I've already said, I have no tact, I'm a bit of an airhead, and I almost completely phase out of reality when I start working on something. I tend to move slowly, work slowly, talk or write slowly, only speeding up when I know what I'm doing, and I'm confident I can do it without screwing up or missing anything. And I'll completely refuse to do things I see as a waste of time and energy.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 21, 2010)

I procrastinate a lot? I don't spend a lot of time dwelling on my flaws, or the flaws of others. If something presents a real problem, then work on it, otherwise whatever. :V

Seriously though, procrastination. I'm doing it right now.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 21, 2010)

I never, NEVER do my homework, why I have no idea..
Even when I have nothing at all to do, I still won't do my homework.

Right now I've got 2(3? dunno) essays to write, one was due last week, haven't even started on it yet..
I think I need some drugs or something for that..


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 21, 2010)

Procrastination.

I do everything important in the last minute, 
or sometimes, not at all.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a lazy procrastinator.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 21, 2010)

In order:

Very shy IRL
Very hard on myself
Some anger issues

Notice how I didn't say procrastination.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I never, NEVER do my homework, why I have no idea..
> Even when I have nothing at all to do, I still won't do my homework.
> 
> Right now I've got 2(3? dunno) essays to write, one was due last week, haven't even started on it yet..
> I think I need some drugs or something for that..


You're not the only one, bud.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm insane.
and I believe in aliens.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 21, 2010)

Cursing, if you know me in real life (Hopely you don't, stalkers), you know I cuss openly quite profusely

I don't have common sense thats what my friends and people say >.>

I got "blank" on some days, like I forget what I was going to say, what I was going to do, or not say things I want to say it or do stuff the wrong way (Put the cup full of water in the refrigerator and drink from the water contain, before realizing what the hell I did... Forget my pants when I'm going to a friend's house, this was a LONG time ago, so yeah... I still had my boxers on though... And even my parents and friends thought they were shorts, so it's not all that dumb)

Otherwise, I'm like a normal person unlike you freaks.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't help it when people talk shit to me(in RL, I could care less online). Often, if someone is talking shit to me, even if they're like x2 bigger than me, I'll start talking shit back. I can be a little arrogant and stubborn at times.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

My johnson is too large.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 21, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> I can't help it when people talk shit to me(in RL, I could care less online). Often, if someone is talking shit to me, even if they're like x2 bigger than me, I'll start talking shit back. I can be a little arrogant and stubborn at times.


 Sounds like me :3


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Sounds like me :3



Cool.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 21, 2010)

my sarcasm isnt always easily detectable
procrastination

ADD AND OCD

other than that im pretty goddamn happy about myself


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread makes all of you sound like horrible people.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I'm an incest baby.


Watch out, lots of furs get off to that. D:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> This thread makes all of you sound like horrible people.


 D:< WE ARE HORRIBLE PEOPLE


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> D:< WE ARE HORRIBLE PEOPLE



Not me. I'm awesome. You can be one if you want though.


----------



## Riley (Apr 21, 2010)

Procrastination, but that's so common I'm not going to count it.  At least not right now.  I don't ask for help when I really should.  I take criticism fine, I just never seek out help.  And I'm seriously overcritical of my work.  I've abandoned artwork because I came back to it after a day and thought it was terrible.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not me. I'm awesome. You can be one if you want though.


I'm awesome too 3= and horrible


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Very little motivation or determination. Also low self esteem and the usual internet dweller stuff.


----------



## Melo (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty much doomed to die a procrastinator.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> I'm pretty much doomed to die a procrastinator.


If you ever get around to it.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 21, 2010)

my huge lack of motivation
i also have no pride for anything, but i don't really call that a flaw


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 21, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> my huge lack of motivation


Then what drove you to post this here? :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Procrastination I guess


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I procrastinate, and I am extremely sarcastic IRL.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't like to barrow anything or like to receive things.  I'm breaking that bad habit though.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone knows mine, I'm sorta racist. OH NOES, IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Everyone knows mine, I'm sorta racist. OH NOES, IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!


Your mother must be so proud.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Your mother must be so proud.



My mom's the same way....


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My mom's the same way....


Please get the hell out of my country.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Please get the hell out of my country.



Or not. I'm entitled to my own distrusts against them. Hell as I've said before I'm just not trusting of them. Doesn't mean I'm a weird fuck who wants to lynch every non-white I see. Calm the fuck down and quit your bitching.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 21, 2010)

Me being a furry without a fursuit, big fucking fail of a flaw.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> I'm pretty much doomed to die a procrastinator.


This, in combination with my lackluster willpower.  If it were one or the other, I'd be fine.  However, it's both:  I neither try to do anything nor can force myself to / not to.  For instance, next week?  Need a 15 minute presentation due with handouts and a powerpoint, and two five minute presentations for other classes.  Week after that?  Another presentation due, as well as an eight-to-ten page assignment.  None of this includes the four finals.

Did I mention that I've only started about one of the big assignment's pages, about two minutes for the first presentation are planned, and I need to make three half-hour interviews still for one of the other presentations?  My willpower and procrastination tendencies - while salvageable now - are going to become _major_ problems come a few years down the line (see:  after graduation).


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Please get the hell out of my country.





Scotty1700 said:


> Or not. I'm entitled to my own distrusts against them. Hell as I've said before I'm just not trusting of them. Doesn't mean I'm a weird fuck who wants to lynch every non-white I see. Calm the fuck down and quit your bitching.


Take it to PMs or get out of my thread with your bitching >=[


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 21, 2010)

penis is too big


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Take it to PMs or get out of my thread with your bitching >=[


 D:< No bitches allowed, bitches


Sauvignon said:


> my e-penis is too big


 Fixed


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Fixed



thanks, mang


----------



## cam60070 (May 4, 2010)

Lets see. I am stronger than the people that make fun of me at my school.
They call me gay and i am not. (the fat one that wears sonic shirts call,s me that.)
I cant BBoy D:
I totally do not have the guts to punch someone really hard when they piss me off.

I can only say O.K. (just in the morning they call me GAY GAY GAY LESBION PUSSY) im like ok

Those are my problems


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

My only flaw is my belief that I only have one flaw.

Alternately:

My biggest flaw is that I have no flaws.

Realistically, procrastination.


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2010)

Nothing can motivate me. NOTHING. I'm lazy as fuck.

It's irritating, but I can't be assed to do anything about it.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Nothing can motivate me. NOTHING. I'm lazy as fuck.
> 
> It's irritating, but I can't be assed to do anything about it.


 
Harebelle will send you her cherry underwear.


----------



## Chmat (May 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Nothing can motivate me. NOTHING. I'm lazy as fuck.
> 
> It's irritating, but I can't be assed to do anything about it.



I got cake! =D

oh wait...


----------



## Truth (May 4, 2010)

Same problem everyone else has: Can't get around to doing work. It's always late, if not, done on the same day as the hand-in. Currently I have to write a story. I havn't started it, and it was due in months ago.

Oh, there's the no lying part and the no swearing part, but it's easy to live without them. There's also the problem with hurting people, yeh I can't get myself to do that without some willpower.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Truth said:


> Same problem everyone else has: Can't get around to doing work. It's always late, if not, done on the same day as the hand-in. Currently I have to write a story. I havn't started it, and it was due in months ago.
> 
> Oh, there's the no lying part and the no swearing part, but it's easy to live without them. There's also the problem with hurting people, yeh I can't get myself to do that without some willpower.


 
The Truth is a lie.


----------



## Bir (May 4, 2010)

My flaw? Hmm.....



I like sweets. : / So I can no be sexy bisnitch.


----------



## Truth (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The Truth is a lie.



Then Truth doesn't exist.

Truth to someone is what they believe to be fact, I believe. Never really thought into it too much.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Truth said:


> Then Truth doesn't exist.
> 
> Truth to someone is what they believe to be fact, I believe. Never really thought into it too much.


 
There are no facts.

There is no truth.

That is the only truth.


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2010)

Chmat said:


> I got cake! =D
> 
> oh wait...



I don't understand, was this a free comment, or a shot at a joke?


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I don't understand, was this a free comment, or a shot at a joke?


 
Joke.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2010)

Over-bearing.  And I procrastinate.  Also I have a short temper.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Over Also I have a short temper.


 
I bet your temper gets mad at people making fun of how short he is all the time.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 4, 2010)

Obnoxious, obsessive, and often begrudging.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I bet your temper gets mad at people making fun of how short he is all the time.



Yep.  He's jealous at how tall I am and how short he is.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

I'm shy and insecure, which leads to even more problems


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

I don't let people know what I'm really about... but hey I'm bisexual and I'm furry, but I just joined the boards today : ( so progress is made but not been time-tested.


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

I find it hard to do anything that Im not interested in. Also lately i have had really bad insomnia and Its really causing me to fall apart during the day.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

This is a massive baww thread.


I tend to sleep to much.


----------



## Zolen (May 4, 2010)

When I am hasty I tend to miss things.....and I am not very good at waiting for things


----------



## furatail (May 4, 2010)

I'm fairly intelligent but I have a poor memory due to being too restless and distracted. It's the only thing I care to fix and I have yet to find a none-drug way of doing it. I refuse to take drugs.


----------



## Oovie (May 4, 2010)

Procrastination, both short and long term. I have about three things due on specific dates I'm procrastinating about, and one thing that needs to be done by 5:00 PM today that I've put off till now.

Better go do it! Augh!


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

ive got really round toes


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> ive got really round toes


omurrrrz


----------



## furatail (May 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> ive got really round toes



Wow, I'm so sorry. I feel like such a selfish jerk complaining about my stupid little memory problems. When some people out there have real issues to worry about.

This was supposed to sound playful and sarcastic. Not like a sarcastic ass.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

furatail said:


> Wow, I'm so sorry. I feel like such a selfish jerk complaining about my stupid little memory problems. When some people out there have real issues to worry about.
> 
> This was supposed to sound playful and sarcastic. Not like a sarcastic ass.


What a sarcastic asshole.


----------



## furatail (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What a sarcastic asshole.



Sarcasm always sounds like an ass on the internet. I swear I'm a nice person.:-D


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

I have a short fuse and a bad heart. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

furatail said:


> Sarcasm always sounds like an ass on the internet. I swear I'm a nice person.:-D


Oh really? How nice? ;3


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "I'm crying out for attention adorably"



.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

Let's see, ah... I procrastinate a lot on many things, I have a horrible tendency to work on my art to be perfect even though it doesn't have to be, I talk too much, very impatient on many things, and I talk in 3rd person a lot.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 4, 2010)

I am a ridiculously bad procrastinator.

I also have a macro fetish


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I am a ridiculously bad procrastinator.
> 
> I also have a macro fetish


Micro is cooler. :3


----------



## furatail (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Oh really? How nice? ;3



Nicer than a honey bee flying amongst the trees. Sipping on some nectar and dancing for the bees.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Micro is cooler. :3


I just realized that what I just said was a terrible pun in relation to the title of the thread...


----------



## Jashwa (May 4, 2010)

Lack of self motivation.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Oh yea...I forgot to mention I was short


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> "I am playing tough guy to hide the fact that I am an insecure fag"



I am serious about the bad heart thing. 
Stress related. 
They gave me pills and electric shocks. 
Fun.

On a related note: Due to stress and a bad tuna sammich, I puked on a patron about a year ago..


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh yea...I forgot to mention I was short



That's not a flaw, that's a handicap.


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am serious about the bad heart thing.
> Stress related.
> They gave me pills and electric shocks.
> Fun.



Awww, I sowee~~
*attention attention*

GRR FUCKIN' TUOGH GUy VEGNA COMJIN TO KNOCK OV ER UR FRILLY CHAIR


----------



## Conker (May 4, 2010)

I'm bored with life and banking on 2012 to be the end all of human civilization :3

Oh, I went and majored in English to. That was kind of stupid.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Lack of self motivation.



_Mostly_ this, though it's really probably just one of the biggest out of a couple biggies. One of the others being that I tolerate the presence of sketchbags in my life, let alone let what's fucking with them fuck with me. I'm working on both those problems and making gains though. If I wasn't I don't think I'd have a few submissions on FA a few days apart from each other instead of a few months and a lot of love on my birthday, totally unexpected, with my true friends and not the fucking losers and users.


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Awww, I sowee~~
> *attention attention*
> 
> GRR FUCKIN' TUOGH GUy VEGNA COMJIN TO KNOCK OV ER UR FRILLY CHAIR



Why do you have to turn everything into an angst-ridden disaster?
Do you need a hug? 
Or painkillers?


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> That's not a flaw, that's a handicap.


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Why do you have to turn everything into an angst-ridden disaster?
> Do you need a hug?
> Or painkillers?



gosh i guess i need both : (

(im sorry, im not trying to make you see angst ridden

but maybveb yoiu should think about that :CC)


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 4, 2010)

I'm pretty quick tempered, which I guess I would say is my worst flaw. I also procrastinate too much, have little patience for stupidity and/or incompetence...

Kind of the same as Scotty, too. I don't believe that black people are stupid because they're black, or that it has anything to do with the color of their skin, just the way people are raised - but I ain't gonna lie, where I live, black folks are more often than not complete idiots. I rarely meet a black person who isn't outrageously loud, ignorant, and half the time I can't even understand their "english" when they speak. 

Of course, now that I think about it, I can say that about most people where I live. :|Goddamn you, Alabama. You'd be a great place to live if the idiots would move. Or die.


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> gosh i guess i need both : (



I'll leave you alone until you can calm down from your angst. 
I am going to leave and find something to read.


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'll leave you alone until you can calm down from your angst.
> I am going to leave and find something to read.



thanks sweetie


----------



## Truth (May 4, 2010)

Procrastination and lack of self motivation is too common here.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Truth said:


> Procrastination and lack of self motivation is too common here.



We are animals. Animals do not want to waste energy on frivolous things.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2010)

My biggest flaw?  I'm human.


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> My biggest flaw?  I'm human.



THOSE EBIL, EBIL HYOOMONS!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> My biggest flaw?  I'm human.


Goddammit, I hate the furry fandom. D:


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2010)

I'm apathetic a lot.


----------



## Don (May 4, 2010)

My biggest flaws are probably my curse of procrastination and the fact that I am_ very_ stubborn.


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2010)

I am lazy and indecisive.

Fuck me.


----------



## Apollo (May 4, 2010)

Procrastination, big time.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 4, 2010)

I'd have to give my three biggest, can't just name one:

* I'm critical of everything I do, I'll keep going back to little details in my life and obsess over them, thinking of what I did wrong; it's never about what I do, or did, right. Also, I'm critical of myself and my self image. 

* I'm apathetic, I try to do what needs to be done, but in the end I just don't give a shit. The only thing that really motivates me for anything is so that people around me stop whining about whatever it is I need to get done. 

* I hold grudges. It takes a lot for me to get over things, I've gone without talking to some people for a few months because of something small they've said or done that, at the time, pissed me off.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 4, 2010)

I am Perfect and Vain.


----------



## Zontar (May 4, 2010)

Honestly? My appearance.


----------



## Melo (May 4, 2010)

No self esteem. Procrastination.


----------



## Ratte (May 4, 2010)

Appearance, self-esteem, perfectionism.

And of course they all go hand-in-hand >:I


----------



## Jay the Fox (May 4, 2010)

Apathetic, not very serious.


----------



## Zolen (May 5, 2010)

paranoid that people hate my existence sometimes, leaving me to be apathetic


----------



## Sauvignon (May 5, 2010)

Is this the same thread where I mentioned my penis? Maybe, maybe not. Anyway, my penis.


----------



## Koray (May 5, 2010)

No self esteem...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 5, 2010)

Addictive personality.


----------



## Elessara (May 5, 2010)

I don't have a penis. >:[

Well... if you don't count the severed ones I have in a jar... >_>


----------



## Tycho (May 5, 2010)

Indecisiveness.

I think.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2010)

My biggest flaw is definitely my ongoing patience with shit like you, the reader.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 5, 2010)

laziness and procrastination are my flaws.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

I'm an elitist ass to some people on the internet

I have also made peace with this


----------



## Icen (May 5, 2010)

My heaping amounts of guilt, which leads to me getting walked all over by people that are close to me.

OH SHIT THE CAT'S OUTTA THE BAG NAO.


----------



## lone_wolfe (May 5, 2010)

horrible self esteem issues and i'm a pleaser.... not good


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

YOU WILL NEVER KNOW MY WEAKNESS


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> YOU WILL NEVER KNOW MY WEAKNESS


(It's his penis.)


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> (It's his penis.)



It makes me do things...

Horrible things...


----------



## Tao (May 5, 2010)

I think that I think about sex too much.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

Elessara said:


> I don't have a penis. >:[



At last, someone has realised this. :V

Also WTF is with the avatar? 0.o


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2010)

I'd say my stubbornness, since it manages to take a wide variety of different forms. \o/


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

I suppose I rush into things too quickly, or give off the appearance that I'm moving too quickly in a relationship. I really try not to, it's just my affectionate nature.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I suppose I rush into things too quickly, or give off the appearance that I'm moving too quickly in a relationship. I really try not to, it's just my affectionate nature.



I know all about that :roll:

It can scare some people away.  Best to play it cool.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I suppose I rush into things too quickly, or give off the appearance that I'm moving too quickly in a relationship. I really try not to, it's just my affectionate nature.


How would you react if someone tried to rush into a relationship with _you_, by the way.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Teto said:


> How would you react if someone tried to rush into a relationship with _you_, by the way.



It depends on if I feel the same way about them as they do about me, of course.


----------



## ShreddingHusky (May 5, 2010)

I'm indecisive, i procrastinate, i'm almost oblivious to people who are attracted to me
and i suck at prioritizing.


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

I really need to study physics stuff atm, but here I am lurking on FAF.

:V


----------



## Querk (May 5, 2010)

The insane amount of procrastinating I do and my inability to trust other people :C


----------



## Koronikov (May 5, 2010)

Well for starters, completely overly cynical, dont trust anyone anymore (learned that one by being robbed blind), lack empathy, lack ethics, lack "shutthefuckuptheyarlightingtorches" switch, and generalized overly apathetic. Another one is argue to much even when i know im wrong ill keep arguing >.>'. also get easily embarressed (kind of an odd thing to feel when you dont angry you dont get sad and get envious ect.) also i despise the feeling of love.

-edit: Lol thread kill


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

I'm fucking stubborn as hell has a nasty habit of picking to sleep instead of hanging out with my girlfriend


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm fucking stubborn as hell has a nasty habit of picking to sleep instead of hanging out with my girlfriend


Your girlfriend needs bigger boobies. :3 That'll perk your interests.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Your girlfriend needs bigger boobies. :3 That'll perk your interests.


nah I rather sleep even if she is there or not, then again we broke up last week. She still comes over and hang with me, and hanging as in watching my TV while I sleep


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> nah I rather sleep even if she is there or not, then again we broke up last week. She still comes over and hang with me, and hanging as in watching my TV while I sleep


Play more SecondLife. :3 That'll make you feel better.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Play more SecondLife. :3 That'll make you feel better.


nah even on second life...I would get up and sleep leaving it on


----------



## Telnac (May 6, 2010)

Beer belly.  A pretty minor thing, imo.


----------



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

Procrastination


----------



## Elessara (May 24, 2010)

EdisKradJr said:


> Procrastination


 
Your fly is ope-OH MY GOD! D8


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 24, 2010)

I dunno if I should tell mine...it's kinda a combo of embrassing and depressing Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2010)

Elessara said:


> Your fly is ope-OH MY GOD! D8



I don't get your comment.


----------



## SirRob (May 24, 2010)

EdisKradJr said:


> Procrastination


Well you certainly took your time posting in this thread, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well you certainly took your time posting in this thread, so I'm not surprised.



Hah.


----------



## Wreth (May 24, 2010)

The one i'm standing on. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 24, 2010)

I'm human...
/typical furry response


----------



## Tabasco (May 24, 2010)

I'm a weirdo? :V


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm a weirdo? :V



I'd say that putting out on an internet forum is weird, yes :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 24, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'd say that putting out on an internet forum is weird, yes :V



It's pretty obvious.

I have a vagina but do not want to squirt out a litter. I'm a hardcore social heretic.

Also I'm stroking a NES.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 24, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Also I'm stroking a NES.


D:


----------



## Tabasco (May 24, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> D:



I'm stroking it in the non-perverted fashion, shut up.


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm stroking it in the non-perverted fashion, shut up.



I'm not quite inclined to believe, if some accesories look like this :V


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 24, 2010)

Paranoia, Im paranoid about everything, superstitions, nuclear war, leaving a light on or the door open.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 24, 2010)

I go crazy near catnip...

Okay my real one is that I'm too unmotivated.


----------



## gdzeek (May 24, 2010)

Trying to cater to everyone, its impossible D:


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

I can't hold a conversation long because I'm shy IRL.


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Paranoia, Im paranoid about everything, superstitions, nuclear war, leaving a light on or the door open.



Same. The world is out to destroy me. I'm sure of it.

And I'm so used to walking around with a backpack, that I'm getting really freaked out when I don't have one. I'm sure i forgot something.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Same. The world is out to destroy me. I'm sure of it.
> 
> And I'm so used to walking around with a backpack, that I'm getting really freaked out when I don't have one. I'm sure i forgot something.



You did forget something.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 24, 2010)

...I don't listen to others as well as I should, and don't give them all the respect they deserve. I prize my opinion too much, in other words.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> ...I don't listen to others as well as I should, and don't give them all the respect they deserve. I prize my opinion too much, in other words.



Arrogant.


----------



## Glitch (May 24, 2010)

I absolutely fucking hate the place I live, but can't control that because I cannot move out.  There is no adjusting to this shithole, and that says a lot because I've moved around all of my life.  Got used to FL in a couple weeks and I was happy.  Come to Lompoc and I am so insanely pissed/miserable that it has been lasting for 5 months and counting.

Someone come and bomb this place where the opening of a Panda fucking Express is the talk of the town.  FOR 3 MONTHS.

Anyway.
I am bitchy, violent, profane, self-centered, egotistical, very short-tempered, I get heated in debates, I procrastinate more often than not, I'm a really fucking unhappy person, and apparently I don't care enough.  Sorry for not giving a fuck about some stupid girl who broke a nail because I am too busy trying to not make a pill cocktail.
Also sorry for being pissed when you treat me like shit just because I won't let you whip me into submission for the tiny-ass rainbow ribbon I have on my backpack, you goddamn conservatives.  I'm lesbian.  Boo-fucking-hoo.  It doesn't matter.  It doesn't affect you.  Even more so, my relationships are none of your business.  I don't shove it on you.  So shut the fuck up before I lose my patience for you retards.

Otherwise, I love my girlfriend more than anyone or anything - including myself.  Save for the few friends that I care to keep, I really wouldn't care if people starting getting beaten shitless at my school.  Those closed-minded fuckballs deserve to be taught the hard way that just because someone is different, DOESN'T mean that they have to be stepped on 24/7.

/REALLY FUCKING BAD DAY RANT


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You did forget something.



...I did not D:



atrakaj said:


> Arrogant.



So I guess ranting could be added to the list.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 24, 2010)

szopaw said:


> So I guess ranting could be added to the list.


 
...Yeah. I'm sorry.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Arrogant.


 
Stubborn, a**hole, dick; all that, yeah.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Woah. I really hope your day goes better.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Woah. I really hope your day goes better.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Mentova (May 24, 2010)

Jesus this thread is still going?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 24, 2010)

Seems so. When was it first posted?

Wow... nearly a month!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 24, 2010)

I argue with idiot socialists.


----------



## rougekty (May 24, 2010)

I'm too weak, at the same time I have a temper.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 24, 2010)

Bad temper.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 24, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Same. The world is out to destroy me. I'm sure of it.
> 
> And I'm so used to walking around with a backpack, that I'm getting really freaked out when I don't have one. I'm sure i forgot something.



I know, there is someone somewhere always just wanting to kill me I know it, or it is at least in consideration. Also if I forget one thing, my entire view on reality shatters like a thin glass window in the middle of a race track.


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

I listen to to much music. If you don't like Simon and Garfunkel, Sublime, Eminem, Chezidek, CCR, Elton John, Johnny Cash, The Grateful Dead or Queen thanb you'll *hate* me.



VivaLaPh!va said:


> Well, I'm Arian.  My blonde hair contributes to my inability to think things through.  And my blue eyes mean *I'm an incest baby.*



Your parents had to be f*cking twins to make _you_.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I listen to to much music. If you don't like Simon and Garfunkel, Sublime, Eminem, Chezidek, CCR, Elton John, Johnny Cash, The Grateful Dead or Queen thanb you'll *hate* me.


I also listen to too much music.

From your list, the ones I've listened to (Sublime, Eminem, Johnny Cash and Queen) I like.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 25, 2010)

Anxious around strangers. That's really it, other than being kind of slow at learning things, being absent-minded, and I need to get more angry, maybe not violent angry, but angry enough to be aggressive. It's not like I'm not aggressive already, but it's not enough as it used to be... I'm too laid-back now.

You might be like, "why the fuck does he want to be more aggressive?"

Well, I'm a football player and I sort of need to be aggressive, or I'll get my ass kicked around.


I often have an obsession with sports... Too much... >.> If you ever find my youtube page, you will see it filled up with instruction videos and highlight tapes, everything.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 25, 2010)

It's a tie between arrogance and vanity. I admit both are an issue. I try to tone it down and have become better about it over the years.
Arrogance still leads to issues of stubbornness, and vanity leads to elitism in thought. Just not as much as before.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 25, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I can be quite egoistical sometimes >->


----------



## Jelly (May 25, 2010)

im falling asle


----------



## Zrcalo (May 25, 2010)

I dance with infractions.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 25, 2010)

I'm a HUUUUUGE procrastinator. I always end up screwing myself over and I never learn my lesson. It's pretty much something I've come to live with. But I might work on it. Later XD


----------



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

Wow. I just realized I have horrible posture. I look like I'm disabled when I'm standing.

Guess I've got to work on that. Might not do any good allready being six feet tall. Fuck.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Use lack of motivation as an excuse, lazy, too soft-willed at times...



Trpdwarf said:


> It's a tie between arrogance and vanity. I admit both are an issue. I try to tone it down and have become better about it over the years.
> Arrogance still leads to issues of stubbornness, and vanity leads to elitism in thought. Just not as much as before.



Sorry to go OT, but I come back and you're a mod?

Good job FAF. I approve. ^_^


----------



## Nall (May 25, 2010)

Depressing topic is depressing.

I'm not motivated very easily would be my biggest flaw I guess.


----------



## Gryffinswing (May 25, 2010)

My personality varies, sometimes I can be too generous, sometimes I can be too stuck up. 

I've got other flaws I am sure, make jokes when they are no appropriate, etc. etc.


----------



## foxmusk (May 25, 2010)

i just don't care about society/authority or being responsible or the feelings of people i don't know.


----------



## Gryffinswing (May 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i just don't care about society/authority or being responsible or the feelings of people i don't know.


D:
YOUR DISREGARD FOR MY FEELINGS UPSETS ME. :< 
Excuse me while I go find a pillow to cry into.


----------



## JeremyHunter (May 25, 2010)

Depression


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 25, 2010)

I'm a furry. :V


----------



## Leon (May 25, 2010)

My biggest flaw is my mental well being, it fluctuates to much, in my opinion.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

I'm highly conforming. I care too much about what people think of me


----------



## Atrak (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm highly conforming. I care too much about what people think of me



I think you care too much.


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

Hmm.

I can read emotions, and I can tell how a person is truely feeling. It sucks, because I take emotions seriously, and apparently being "too serious" is a bad thing. XP I'm always worrying about making people happy, and nobody seems to like that. Aggh.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> I'm always worrying about making people happy, and nobody seems to like that. Aggh.



Can you spell paradox?


----------



## furvien (May 26, 2010)

I have really bad social skills and I actualy have to stop myself from trying to kill people sometimes


----------



## Atrak (May 26, 2010)

furvien said:


> I have really bad social skills and I actualy have to stop myself from trying to kill people sometimes



I've come close to killing people before. It takes a lot to get me angry.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 26, 2010)

;_; I suck at relationships.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 26, 2010)

But... but, I just gestured to all of me...


----------



## Mailbox (May 26, 2010)

I'm flat out retarded sometimes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 26, 2010)

...lost.


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...lost.



I love that show


----------



## pheonix (May 26, 2010)

Flaws huh? I have a lot of them.

I suck at conversations.

I procrastinate a lot.

I have a tendency to be dependent on others for certain things.

As some say I'm a very callous person.

I suck at explaining even the simplest things most of the time.

I have the shortest attention span out of anyone I've ever met.

I have a retarded laugh.

And plenty more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I suck.



Fix'd.


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2010)

I suck at art.


----------



## Debacle (May 26, 2010)

Sometimes I just need to stop, put down whatever I'm doing and start doing something that actually matters, such as finish recording that stupid podcast that no one will listen to.* :-|

*Media student here.

Nevermind, I'll do it tomorrow...


----------



## Misterraptor (May 26, 2010)

Too big of a penis . Can't contain it in these gym shorts.


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Too big of a penis . Can't contain it in these gym shorts.



That's a cucumber

Also I'm still bigger and you know it


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2010)

Stop talking about dicks.

Where do you think you are, this is a classy place.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

I'm a paranoid person who thinks everyone hates me.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm a paranoid person who thinks everyone hates me.



That's not true, everyone loves you! Some in more ways than one!xD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm a paranoid person who thinks everyone hates me.


You're fine, we don't hate you and whoever does has shit taste in people.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Teto said:


> You're fine, we don't hate you and whoever does has shit taste in people.



it's more of a "set your standards to its lowest so that you won't be disappointed in the end"

thanks though you two. I need something like that as of late


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> it's more of a "set your standards to its lowest so that you won't be disappointed in the end"
> 
> thanks though you two. I need something like that as of late


 De nada, mi amigo.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> it's more of a "set your standards to its lowest so that you won't be disappointed in the end"
> 
> thanks though you two. I need something like that as of late


Care ti tell me my flaws, because I suck at shit like that.


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2010)

Teto said:


> Care ti tell me my flaws, because I suck at shit like that.



You're a furry


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2010)

Faris said:


> You're a furry


you already said this on Skype.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

If we go by the seven sins I've got the worst. Not only am I Proud, I'm incredibly Vain.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> If we go by the seven sins I've got the worst. Not only am I Proud, I'm incredibly Vain.


Oh cool, I like the seven deadly sins

I think I have all of them to some degree :/

Not so much pride or avarice though

(and I saw dicks in this thread and was sad, but this post makes it better  )


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> If we go by the seven sins I've got the worst. Not only am I Proud, I'm incredibly Vain.



Oh, I remember the movie about that. That woman got killed by Vanity because she was disfigured for life and was given the option to kill herself or call 911.

Proud was the guy and his dead wife's head if I remember


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Teto said:


> Care ti tell me my flaws, because I suck at shit like that.



like I said, your biggest flaw (IMO opinion since it ties in) would be your emotions. even at your happiest, you're near emotionless :\

I could name your best trait :3


----------



## Stawks (May 26, 2010)

Teto said:


> Care ti tell me my flaws, because I suck at shit like that.



I'd say you're too self conscious. Or, at least, you don't love yourself nearly enough. I mean, you're a great dude, not to mention the lovliness and the Scottish, and yet you always seem so down on yourself.

I dunno. Just what I've inferred. 

Now someone do me. I could go on and on about my flaws, but I'm in a good mood and would rather someone else did it.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I'd say you're too self conscious. Or, at least, you don't love yourself nearly enough. I mean, you're a great dude, not to mention the lovliness and the Scottish, and yet you always seem so down on yourself.
> 
> I dunno. Just what I've inferred.
> 
> Now someone do me. I could go on and on about my flaws, but I'm in a good mood and would rather someone else did it.



this. (especially the scottish part)

anyway, what's wrong with you? well whatever it is, you don't display it, because you're confident in who you are, you're funny, you're smart, you're nice. I really haven't noticed anything wrong with you other than the occasional self-loathe used as a joke. ya know, you don't ALWAYS have to insult yourself in a joking manner. compliment yourself :I


----------



## Threetails (May 26, 2010)

Anger.  I tend to scare people when I'm angry.  I'm not violent, just really loud.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 26, 2010)

Laughing at yourself is a valuable thing, Milo. Very valuable when you're absent-minded like me. It gets you friends and not bullies.


----------

